# UPS And PSU with APFC



## Bootroom (Jun 29, 2015)

only just discovered the reason for my new apc BU800va not working, (with corsair vs550 psu) not supplying power when switching over to inverter is this simulated sine wave/active PFC in psu mess. i had the similar problem with old iball ups first it was fine but overtime it wasn't. the more i read about it the more i get confused what to do.

i guess most don't use ups so there isn't much solution for it. but i can never imagine using PC with all the expensive thing i have purchased and plug straight into main socket. 

Should i go for APC BR1000G-IN hoping it will work better with psu or purchase good quality psu which doesn't have apfc (can't find them so far)


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 29, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> only just discovered the reason for my new apc BU800va not working, (with corsair vs550 psu) not supplying power when switching over to inverter is this simulated sine wave/active PFC in psu mess. i had the similar problem with old iball ups first it was fine but overtime it wasn't. the more i read about it the more i get confused what to do.
> 
> i guess most don't use ups so there isn't much solution for it. but i can never imagine using PC with all the expensive thing i have purchased and plug straight into main socket. is there a good quality.
> 
> Should i go for APC BR1000G-IN hoping it will work better with psu or purchase good quality which doesn't have apfc (can't find them so far)



The solution is complicated.. Even APC uses Stepped aprox to sine wave..I read somewhere that for active pfc PSU pure sine wave UPS works well..

Check this out.
Stepped Sine Wave and Stepped approximation to a sinewave | Back-UPS & Surge Protectors


----------



## Bootroom (Jun 29, 2015)

what is the cheapest pure sine wave ups is there? rather i change psu then invest 10k on ups.

House has  pure sine wave inverter installed few days ago. is that enough? and should i use a stabilizer or some something like that for fluctuations, under/over voltages


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 29, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> what is the cheapest pure sine wave ups is there? rather i change psu then invest 10k on ups.
> 
> House has  pure sine wave inverter installed few days ago. is that enough? and should i use a stabilizer or some something like that for fluctuations, under/over voltages



I'm not sure about the pure sine wave UPS.I'm also planning to get UPS  but with this issues i'm stepping back to spend money.

Home inverter works well.But PC takes  good amount of wattage.It depends how much VA and battery you use? 

APC 1.1kva which is very high price,gives hardly 2-3 min backup under load.This was said by a guy on tomshardware. What happens after 6months or so..Backup gradually decreases. Unfortunately we couldn't have good ups for APSU psu's..

People buy it for shutdown the pc when power goes.Just to save the precious componets.Don't expect more..


----------



## Bootroom (Jun 29, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> I'm not sure about the pure sine wave UPS.I'm also planning to get UPS  but with this issues i'm stepping back to spend money.
> 
> Home inverter works well.But PC takes  good amount of wattage.It depends how much VA and battery you use?
> 
> ...



Su-Kam :: Pure Sine Wave Fusion Commercial UPS 2.5 KVA /36 V - World's Most Advanced UPS

using that with 3 batteries. it says it has all that protection. but i still don't feel comfortable using just the surge strip. may be with some stabilizer for fluctuations during switchover etc. make me feel easy about it. can you recommend a good stabilizer?


actually looking at  APC BR1100CI-IN UPS or BR1000G-IN with lcd display which costs about 7000 in snapdeal as next purchase. wonder better response time may solve the problem a bit.

how is cyberpower BU1000E-in compared to them??


----------



## InfyProg (Jul 3, 2015)

I am using APC BR1100CI-IN with the same VS550 psu and its running fine, though my laptop charger isnt working in batt outputs sockets. 
Bought locally for 5600 rs.


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 3, 2015)

InfyProg said:


> I am using APC BR1100CI-IN with the same VS550 psu and its running fine, though my laptop charger isnt working in batt outputs sockets.
> Bought locally for 5600 rs.



Thats what i'm planning to do. else i'm thinking about going cheaper option with cyber power 1000va or Luminous 1000va ups. both in 4k price. 

Currently using apc 600va without problem so wonder why wasn't apc bu800 wasn't working for me.

How long you have APC BR1100 with vs550 psu?


----------



## InfyProg (Jul 3, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> Thats what i'm planning to do. else i'm thinking about going cheaper option with cyber power 1000va or Luminous 1000va ups. both in 4k price.
> 
> Currently using apc 600va without problem so wonder why wasn't apc bu800 wasn't working for me.
> 
> How long you have APC BR1100 with vs550 psu?



Its been a week. I was using 800va model but backup time was only few mins. It was also very old. 4or 5 yrs may be.


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 4, 2015)

just ordered Luminous 1000va for 4k ...looks good has great reviews in snapdeal. hope it works well with my home inverter and psu.

schneider electric of apc... own the Luminous company now so hopefully quality is similar to apc.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 4, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> just ordered Luminous 1000va for 4k ...looks good has great reviews in snapdeal. hope it works well with my home inverter and psu.
> 
> schneider electric of apc... own the Luminous company now so hopefully quality is similar to apc.



DO tell us about the battery backup..


----------



## InfyProg (Jul 4, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> just ordered Luminous 1000va for 4k ...looks good has great reviews in snapdeal. hope it works well with my home inverter and psu.
> 
> schneider electric of apc... own the Luminous company now so hopefully quality is similar to apc.


Didn't knew that fact. 
Give us a review.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 6, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> just ordered Luminous 1000va for 4k ...looks good has great reviews in snapdeal. hope it works well with my home inverter and psu.
> 
> schneider electric of apc... own the Luminous company now so hopefully quality is similar to apc.


I have a 800va and 1450va luminous biting dust...
And no, apc ups are worse and luminous is much worse than apc.


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 7, 2015)

i couldn't find the 800va or 1450va you talking about. you sure not on about home inverter? 

if they are the worst who are the best ups then eh?


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 7, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> i couldn't find the 800va or 1450va you talking about. you sure not on about home inverter?
> 
> if they are the worst who are the best ups then eh?



sorry I meant home inverter...
if you are having a pure sinewave inverter, you can run your pc directly from it. You need to put it in "UPS mode" and then it will have fast changeover times & high and low cutoff suitable to PC like 180-265V after which it will change to battery.

And I'm using a CX430V2 from my pure sinewave inverter since 4 years. with all other additional load. no issue at all. the Inverter is an Amaron 800VA(about to conk off). and I also own 2x 2KVA & 1x 1KVA(NIXOWN), 2x 850VA(EXIDE) 

I have faced many issues with inverters in the past, a big story. i can strongly conclude that MEDI motherboard based inverters(Which have an LCD Display but quality of components used depends on the builder, for eg, Nixown uses high quality materials where as you can get the same inverter at lower price with cheaper components from other assemblers. It is highly robust where normal inverters like Su-Kam, AMARON, Luminous,APC, even exide can't come close in terms of robustness and *4 stage charging *which are generally not found in that price range.


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 8, 2015)

i have su-kam pure sine inverter it says it has circuit breaker,volatage regulator etc. thing is i don't trust just power strip for my pc. its like going naked for me. 

i tried to do it other day and my ssd died same day. it might be just coincidence but don't feel like using pc without ups again.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 8, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> i have su-kam pure sine inverter it says it has circuit breaker,volatage regulator etc. thing is i don't trust just power strip for my pc. its like going naked for me.
> 
> i tried to do it other day and my ssd died same day. it might be just coincidence but don't feel like using pc without ups again.



Well Circuit Breaker(MCB) will only protect you from overload(which rarely happens) or a short circuit.
Voltage regulator? nope. it must be acting like cut-off as i said.

Put it in ups mode and run directly from wall outlet. but i doubt the quality of the pure sine-wave output of your inverter. the *waveform matters* a lot, on varying the loads

My inverter can run philips mixi(600W I assume) on full speed with a T5 electronic tube light without very vast difference in voltage dip...which it compensates in ~1 second. but I switch off lcd tv and other sensitive electronics when my mother does it.
but she might have run that without switching them off (in standby mode). nothing has gone bad.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 12, 2015)

kARTechnology said:


> sorry I meant home inverter...
> if you are having a pure sinewave inverter, you can run your pc directly from it. You need to put it in "UPS mode" and then it will have fast changeover times & high and low cutoff suitable to PC like 180-265V after which it will change to battery.
> 
> And I'm using a CX430V2 from my pure sinewave inverter since 4 years. with all other additional load. no issue at all. the Inverter is an Amaron 800VA(about to conk off). and I also own 2x 2KVA & 1x 1KVA(NIXOWN), 2x 850VA(EXIDE)
> ...



I tried it already with my Exide 850va inverter which pure sine wave.But tried with UPS plug directly into socket,still my pc shutdown during power cut and mode is in UPS.I don;t understand the reason.

I thought the reason was ups connecting to wall socket.I didn't tried connecting pc directly to wall socket..Worried about my components.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 12, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> I tried it already with my Exide 850va inverter which pure sine wave.But tried with UPS plug directly into socket,still my pc shutdown during power cut and mode is in UPS.I don;t understand the reason.
> 
> I thought the reason was ups connecting to wall socket.I didn't tried connecting pc directly to wall socket..Worried about my components.



if possible, try to get an extension box temporarily and run PC directly from the inverter output socket(AS Exide 850va has 2 OUTPUT sockets at the back)
get your inverter checked. tell them PC is shutting down in UPS mode. they will verify it. I think the* UPS-INVERTER switch must have gone bad.* In my inverter the Charging Selector is bad(New, Out of the box, which speaks of the component quality), checked it with a clamp meter how it is charging the battery


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 25, 2015)

So i have been using antec vp550p with ups for 2 days. there has been many power cuts but no restart thankfully. at this stage problem looks like was my corsair vs550 psu.

Wonder if it will change overtime or looks like problem with ups is finally solved?


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 25, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> So i have been using antec vp550p with ups for 2 days. there has been many power cuts but no restart thankfully. at this stage problem looks like was my corsair vs550 psu.
> 
> Wonder if it will change overtime or looks like problem with ups is finally solved?



Great !

What about the Backup ?


----------



## Bootroom (Jul 25, 2015)

not fully tested but i had it run for 2 minutes without problem.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jul 26, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> not fully tested but i had it run for 2 minutes without problem.



Okay !


----------



## driverace (Oct 13, 2015)

Bootroom said:


> just ordered Luminous 1000va for 4k ...looks good has great reviews in snapdeal. hope it works well with my home inverter and psu.
> 
> schneider electric of apc... own the Luminous company now so hopefully quality is similar to apc.


Can you comment based on your experience with the UPS?
I see that it is at 4275 INR @ snapdeal & has an awesome double battery backup (each 7.5Ah so total = 15Ah).
_*we can apply 5-10% cashback with particular debt/credit cards as well._


Please share typical backup times with partial loads.
For e.g. 
1. Only Modem+wifi running (30-50W)
2. TV + set top box/PS3 running (200W)
etc.

Thanks,

*Ace.*


----------

